# more drum pics



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5199030957/" title="ice_cream_man_05038917Justin by KBSpotChaser, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5199030957_7174edb57e_z.jpg" wid<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5195846261/" title="5177110946_cf7772e4dc_z by KBSpotChaser, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5195846261_0ce3fa344d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="5177110946_cf7772e4dc_z" /></a>th="640" height="480" alt="ice_cream<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5196445716/" title="5177105560_ef524847c7_z by KBSpotChaser, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5196445716_33c35ee86d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="5177105560_ef524847c7_z" /></a>_man_05038917<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5196444658/" title="5176498465_233e6635cb_z by KBSpotChaser, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5196444658_ea3b122e8b_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="5176498465_233e6635cb_z" /></a>Justin" /></a><a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5195155100/" title="BHI2010 008 by KBSpotChaser, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5195155100_0e9faa294d_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="BHI2010 008" /></a><a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5194534121/" title="P1060481 by KBSpotChaser, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5194534121_3dfd73a2e2_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="P1060481" /></a><a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5194534707/" title="Copy of P1060804 by KBSpotChaser, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5194534707_0fe3db5824_z.jpg" width="432" height="576" alt="Copy of P1060804" /></a>


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Careful with the background on that last one. Lets get us some tomorrow!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Justin. Next time use the codes found at the bottom of each of those photos and seperate each one by pressing enter on your keyboard. That will keep them in one line so no one has to scroll accross to see each one. I was going to try to seperate them for you on here but I cant find the ends of some of the codes.


Steve, You guys should get some. I showed Justin where they were biting the other night. Take an extra spool of line though. Some big hitters around too. I wish I wasn't going to Florida in the Morning...I'd be there with you guys.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice reds Justin. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryan Y said:


> Steve, You guys should get some. I showed Justin where they were biting the other night. Take an extra spool of line though. Some big hitters around too. I wish I wasn't going to Florida in the Morning...I'd be there with you guys.


I am bringing my Father in law. I hope he gets one. He's been going with me 4 years now and seen me put em on the beach but has yet to get one of his own. Of course he'll get the Jeb slap if his comes before mine.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Frank? All he wants to do is sit in the front seat and eat doughnuts....You are asking for a good slump slapping people. You need to learn happiness for others for happiness to come to you. Work on that.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hahaha. I will be happy for him. I was pissed about yours cuz you had three already. Been a slim year for me. Howd you make out last week by the way?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Steve, remind Justin to tell you about the passes for next year as well so you'll know the deal.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Way ta go guys!!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

14 pups 3 flounder and 2 specs. I lost two bohemouth (sp?) flounder at the boat. Did find my Hobie had a problem. It has a bad spot in the hull which is causing the boat to turn left with the rudder up. Now working towards a warranty replacement.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Anymore of these this year? Nice report. Just found it.


----------

